

How Howard Schultz returned to save Starbucks - dr_
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/13/business/13coffee.html?hp

======
zach
Howard Schultz protests too much that he avoided Starbucks "losing its soul"
while introducing sorbet, smoothies and Starbucks-branded instant coffee.

In 2011, Starbucks has as much soul as Seattle has an NBA team.

~~~
salemh
Also worthy, the "McMuffin" styled ripoff.
[http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8...](http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=starbucks+introduces+mcmuffin#sclient=psy&hl=en&source=hp&q=starbucks%20mcmuffin&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=starbucks+introduces+mcmuffin&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=98286c98e5a0f890&pf=p&pdl=300)

------
quattrofan
Except for the pointless new logo, how much did they spend on that? If its
about branching about beyond coffee shops I could've saved them millions, just
delete the word "coffee" from the existing logo.

